# Remington model 7 300 SAUM



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

I got this rifle to remove the barrel and build a 6.5 SAUM just never got around to doing it. Laminate stocks with a bushnell elite 3200 4-12 scope and approximately 40 rounds of brass/loaded rounds. Scope has a few songs rifles good and has maybe 30 rounds through it.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Sold


----------

